# SLR Digital Camera.. ???



## autostars (Oct 24, 2010)

want to buy an SLR Digital Camera to take really good sharp shots of the paintwork on cars.

Does anyone own 1 or know which 1 would be best suited to my needs....

Just an entry 1 cuz i know they can be mega bucks, and i aint got mega bucks....

cheers guys


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

How much you willing to spend.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

What's your budget?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dont bother, i have slr and a few lenses and to be honest you are better off with a compact especially as your more likely to have it on you.
Unless you really want to get into photography as a hobby you dont need an SLR


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

You could get a 2nd hand Canon 400D with a 18-55mm kit lens for a couple of hundred quid.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

I've got a 400d.

Takes some good photos when the person using it actually understands all the setings :driver::lol:

Daz :thumb:


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

wookey said:


> You could get a 2nd hand Canon 400D with a 18-55mm kit lens for a couple of hundred quid.


Where from buddy? Best I can find at the minute is around the £250 mark and that's for the body only .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The thing is if the OP just wats to pick up paint defects the cheap compacts are fine.
SLR ownership can get very exspensive


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Gillen said:


> Where from buddy? Best I can find at the minute is around the £250 mark and that's for the body only .


I've seen a few on ebay and in the classifieds of photography forums recently


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

what photography forums do ya use?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

probably talkphotography or potn or ephotozine or... 

there are lots depending on what you use and where you are. And woe betide those who use the wrong brand...

Anyway, the OP needs macro. It will not be cheap. I also agree that a dSLR is overkill for this and it will be difficult to make sure that it focuses on the top layer of paint, especially at macro. 

Bret


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

What about a decent bridge camera, mine was very good for macro photography?


----------



## autostars (Oct 24, 2010)

Cheers for the comments guys....

Maybe just go to a Camera store and have a word with an expert..... SLR hopefully is overkill as it would surely be wallet overkill....

Will let use know what I find out


----------

